# Kobalt folding sawhorse



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Anybody have a set of these? Wondering about the longevity of them. They say they are rated for 1300 lbs, but seem to twist pretty easy. 
I have a set of Trojans, but would like a set I can set up and take down quick, but not something that will collapse the first time I decide to stack 20 2x4's on them.


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

Those are the same as the ToughBilt (Built?) that HD is selling near me. Look too complicated for me. I've been eyeing the DeWalt saw horses that clip together and have 2 steel rails as the top. They are light enough but also strong enough for my needs, and take up a smaller footprint than the Stanley set that I currently have.


----------



## WBCarpentry (Jun 19, 2015)

I've got the same ones sold by Menards. They work just fine. Probably had them 600lbs on them with no issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't mind them, they like to bury themselves in the lawn though.

I've had 12 sheets of 5/8 rock on them.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Hmm, just looked at the Dewalt ones online, I think I'm going to check those out next time I'm near Home Depot. 
They definitely look less bulky than the Kobalt ones and have a 2000lb weight rating.


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

And only $5 more per unit. Only drawback of the DeWalt is the legs are not adjustable.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I have the Dewalt and Kobalt one. I definitely like the Dewalt ones better. The kobalt ones are fine but are better for throwing a sheet of plywood on for a makeshift table. Although they do adjust up and down quite nicely. Neither are flimsy by any means. Deqlt is better for moving around.

I use the kobalt ones for the shop I'm assembling something outside before I go to the site. The Dewalt ones are the ones I carry with me for site work. Very easy to move around.


----------



## The.Handyman (Aug 3, 2015)

I have the DeWalt ones and love them. Light enough to easily carry both latched together. Very quick setup and take down.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Sounds like I should definitely check out the Dewalts.


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

I've always used these for folding/portable sawhorses. They are slightly cumbersome to store, but they work well for me. Although I've only had maybe 500lbs on them, they haven't kept me from doing what I need to do with them. Obviously screw a 2x to the top. I've seen some guys use 2x6's for whatever reason. Extra weight if you ask me. YMMV


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

I have the Toughbuilt C700 stands and like them since I keep a sacrificial 2x4 on the top, and more importantly they compensate for uneven terrain. Trojan's are really nice and heavy duty but don't compensate for uneven terrain.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Peter_C said:


> I have the Toughbuilt C700 stands and like them since I keep a sacrificial 2x4 on the top, and more importantly they compensate for uneven terrain. Trojan's are really nice and heavy duty but don't compensate for uneven terrain.


Those are extremely similar to the kobalt ones he was talking about. They're great but a bit heavy, not like "oh damn I can't carry these heavy" but can't carry one extra thing kind of heavy. The Dewalt one's you are kind of surprised because they are compact and light yet still beastly after being setup.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

CharlieDelta said:


> I've always used these for folding/portable sawhorses. They are slightly cumbersome to store, but they work well for me. Although I've only had maybe 500lbs on them, they haven't kept me from doing what I need to do with them. Obviously screw a 2x to the top. I've seen some guys use 2x6's for whatever reason. Extra weight if you ask me. YMMV


Yeah, those are the ones that collapsed on me. Get them on uneven terrain with some weight and you have a recipe for disaster.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Do the Dewalts have some sort of positive lock to keep the legs swung open?


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

mrcat said:


> Do the Dewalts have some sort of positive lock to keep the legs swung open?


I think its just a locking brace between. I have to use them tomorrow (working on damn site) and will let you know if someone else doesn't chime in first. I believe they have a place for the legs to lock into as well for shear strength.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

CharlieDelta said:


> I've always used these for folding/portable sawhorses. They are slightly cumbersome to store, but they work well for me. Although I've only had maybe 500lbs on them, they haven't kept me from doing what I need to do with them. Obviously screw a 2x to the top. I've seen some guys use 2x6's for whatever reason. Extra weight if you ask me. YMMV


I've got a 1/2 dozen of those. I like them in the shop. The floors look flat but aren't. Moving the legs in a bit raises one side of the horse and you can make them inline with another set. I've put lots of weight on them. Up to 17 sheets of 3/4" maple veneer plywood on a set of 3.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Leo G said:


> I've got a 1/2 dozen of those. I like them in the shop. The floors look flat but aren't. Moving the legs in a bit raises one side of the horse and you can make them inline with another set. I've put lots of weight on them. Up to 17 sheets of 3/4" maple veneer plywood on a set of 3.


I have absolutely destroyed at least 2 sets of those. One I set the forks on, not its fault. The other was a bunch of lateral weight, probably not its fault either but I never really liked them. I have a saw horse problem.

The ones that last the longest are 2x4 ones I made, I ran across some today I left outside the shop. They're done but I managed to use them for holding up a big piece of ash.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well, I'm not doing stupid stuff with them. I know the limits. I know they're tin. I've killed a few of them, after a while the bottom of the legs crush. But they are lightweight and hold a fair amount. If you're going to stack a unit of 2x4 on them expect a short life. If you are going to put them to use in a proper way they'll last a good long time.


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

CharlieDelta said:


> I've always used these for folding/portable sawhorses. They are slightly cumbersome to store, but they work well for me. Although I've only had maybe 500lbs on them, they haven't kept me from doing what I need to do with them. Obviously screw a 2x to the top. I've seen some guys use 2x6's for whatever reason. Extra weight if you ask me. YMMV




I have 1/3 dozen of these! Love them!


----------

